# VK - Golden Oldies coming soon



## Stroodlepuff (23/3/17)

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (23/3/17)

Tell me there's a high mg menthol in there somewhere @Stroodlepuff 

For ol time's sake

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

